# I kept track of how long a 2.2 lb. bag of ZP lasts.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Since this is a frequently asked question, I wanted to be able to offer a better answer than "I do not really know". 
So, when I opened the last bag, I wrote the date on with a Sharpie. 3/27. Did not quite have enough for both girl's breakfast this morning, 4/9. 

Some facts:

The girls are puppies so are being fed double 
They each weigh about 3 pounds
We give them each a square for going to their room 
Sometimes they get an "appetizer" (a square) while I am preparing their bowls (I still add some warm water)

So, I am going to say that a 2.2 lb. bag lasts us about 2 weeks (it was a day or so less for us because I lightly offer it as treat/reward). I would think it would last 1, 6 lb. dog roughly the same.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the info


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That sounds about right, it lasted Asia and Leah when I was feeding both of them, about 2.5 weeks, give or take a day.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

It lasts me about 4 weeks but I only have Zoey


----------

